# Mobile /New Posts flakey



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm logged in on mobile. When I select New Posts, most time I get the following... repeatedly and most the time.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes. Me too. And, if you look at the times, there are huge gaps. 

Just a few minutes ago, i could see 25-30 from the last two hours,
And the next post was from 17 hours ago. So a 14 hour gap or so. 

Tried to reload, exit the website and start over, etc. 
apparently no way to see those posts.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

And this is why I refuse the mobile version. 
The desktop version isn't as 'buggie'.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi there, 

Have you tried clearing your cache and cookies on your browser? This can often resolve issues like this.

Fergus


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

VSadmin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Have you tried clearing your cache and cookies on your browser? This can often resolve issues like this.
> 
> Fergus


It may well be. But clearing cookies on mobile chrome is very fiddly and mucks up other things. Also, somehow it dips in and out of this - occasionally allowing Nee Posts to work and then stopping again... Which kind of indicates that the cookies are being miss manages and clearing them would only be a temporary fix.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Which OS are you using? 

Fergus


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

VSadmin said:


> Which OS are you using?
> 
> Fergus


Android N. Chrome.


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok I found how the clear data for just one site. Lazy of me not to do that before. 

Then it worked. 
Then I got the above again.... But now the orange box dismisses itself and I'm left on the right screen... 50:50!


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

And today it's back to not working. 

Someone's time stamps are wrong.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Ok. I'm going to run a basic rebuilding of thread information to see if that will fix the time stamp delays. Will take a little while, so will check back in later

No more of that error message?

Kevin


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Cool👍

Let me know if I can do anything to help.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Alright, rebuild of info didn't take. I created a test account with the same level of permissions as yours, and I'm finding the whole "New Posts" page to be very unstable, especially compared to my admin account. Lack of results, then no results, on both computer and iphone. Able to recreate the behaviour reliably, so I'm filing a ticket.

Case #2820016

Kevin


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's a thought. 
Is it, some how getting or remembering the next "page" of posts to send wrong?
Might be the error message comes when it thinks it should sent page N when there are < N pages. That would also explain when, sometimes, it looks like it starts on quite an old post; it's just not restarting form page 1 - maybe because some cookie hasn't expired?


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

I stopped using it months ago because of this. It also kept telling me I wasn’t logged in and couldn’t access things (though I was).


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Have you tried the different visualizations options?

At the bottom of the page, on the left side, there are two options.


One VB4 original and One Debutant NEW.

choose one or the other and see if anything changes for you.

Another piece of unrequested advice is...Relax, there is no need to do everything wile on the go. Operating the forum on a desktop computer is way more fun and virtually hassle free (if you pardon their FRENCH! :twisted: ).


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

buddy lee said:


> I stopped using it months ago because of this. It also kept telling me I wasn't logged in and couldn't access things (though I was).


Clearly there's a bug. Our admin has reported it, should be fixable.



milandro said:


> Another piece of unrequested advice is...Relax, there is no need to do everything wile on the go. Operating the forum on a desktop computer is way more fun and virtually hassle free (if you pardon their FRENCH! :twisted: ).


Ummmm, I work at a desk, with a computer, sometimes. I relax on a couch with a tablet or smartphone. It is 2017, afterall ?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I do use a smartphone or very occasionally a tablet (yes...I own everything, it is 2017 after all)

I find any site difficult to use on both. I especially enjoy the dictation function on my phone or tablet ( my IMac is not as good as the phone when it comes to this function).

Although mobile devices are invaluable for things like I Real pro (a true game changer for me) they have never ever been replacing the desktop for me.

21" is big enough to read small type 6, 7 or 10" aren't

by the way it is probably possible to install a program on your phone which allows you to access your computer screen via the phone.... (remote for mac?) in this way, unless you really have to do this while on the go (really?) you can relax, on the couch using your phone or tablet as controller of a way more powerful computer ( it is 2017 after all, we can enjoy the full power of a computer insted of the poor power of most mobile devices).

You can do this both via wi-fi network with your computer or even with remote connection provided you leave the computer on ( we used to do this at work when I was still a partner in a company that was handling huge amount of data, pretty much 24/7... instead of doing this with the comparatively poor home connection, we had a remote connection with our computers at work and handled the the load on the very powerful optical fibre network of work rather than depending on the home connection which only connected the scree desktop of computer from work to our homes).

https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/5-ways-to-control-your-pc-from-a-smartphone/

https://www.pcworld.com/article/2033284/how-to-control-your-pc-with-your-android-phone.html

https://www.gottabemobile.com/how-to-control-your-macbook-with-android-remote/


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the lecture


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Cheers,  despite not being a computer wiz, I do know a trick or two ( that doesn’t mean I use them).


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

I looked into the ticket (#2820016) and it is still being resolved at the moment.
Please be patient as we get it fixed.

Ed


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

looks like it might be related to the ajax settings and some general settings on vbulletin. Waiting on tech to work their magic. 

Lee


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Should be fixed now. Let me know how it behaves for you now

Kevin


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Fixed as far as I'm concerned. 

Cheers


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Awesome!
Let us know if you need anything.

Best regards,

Ed


----------

